# [Release] SevenVG Icon Pack for Windows XP



## Vishal Gupta (May 10, 2009)

"*SevenVG Icon Pack*" will make Windows XP icons look like Windows 7.

*fc02.deviantart.com/fs45/i/2009/129/d/c/SevenVG_Icon_Pack_for_XP_by_Vishal_Gupta.png


Download it using following link:

*Download Link*

  After downloading the file, extract it and you'll get a folder  containing the Icon Pack. You'll need "Stardock Icon Packager" to apply  this icon pack which you can find *here*. Open "*SevenVG.iconpackage*" file in Icon Packager and Apply it.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 4, 2009)

This icon pack is now available for "IconTweaker" as well which is absolutely free to use. Interested users can download the new icon pack using following link: 

*Download SevenVG Icon Pack for IconTweaker*


----------



## Amir.php (Sep 5, 2009)

Cool icons.... Thanks!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 6, 2009)

^^ Thank you.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy to see vishal bahi opening a thread. . I thought he left the forum.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 6, 2009)

^^ I'll never leave this forum.


----------

